# Exterior Light (Awning ?) Any Recommendations?



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

I intend to fit an external 12v Light to the outside of the Van for when we are sat outside. I have already changed all the Interior Halogen type bulbs in preference of LED bulbs. I have left 3 Fluorescent types for when we are on EHU or not overly concerned about battery conservation.

I want a bright but economical exterior light, that won't require anything more than a small hole for the wiring (i.e flush fitting & with access for bulb replacement from outside).

Any ideas or pointers in the right direction would be appreciated.

CHEERS


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

i fitted one of these
chapter


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

chapter said:


> i fitted one of these
> chapter


Hi,

I have just been looking at these (there seem to be a few different versions, made by Labcraft).

The advert I read reckons "it will light up a 4m Safari Room", in your experience are they bright enough for exterior lighting? Does the light carry far enough? Having fitted Interior LED`s I am aware that they don't give quite the same sort of light out, and I am concerned that this may be more noticable outside?

Thanks for the input.


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

on my last van i had a set of normal car running lights on the bottom of the awning cassette, but i had replaced the 55w halogen lamps with an LED replacement from ebay. they worked exceptionally well, it's on the list for an addition to the new van when i've got the important stuff sorted, oven, swivels and tv aerial to name a few to start!


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

there are 30 LED's in the strip and they are very bright, when we rally we place 2 van rollout awnings together and it will light up the 2 pitches 
chapter


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

if its any help this was taken without a flash


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

sorry no pic i'll take another and try again
chapter


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I've fitted the same as Chapter and would recommend it. Three holes two for screws and one for the cable, all hidden. Only 2W and I was willing to put up with it not being that bright but was pleasantly surprised at how bright it was. I had to mount it quite high and on the backward sloping part of the van so its main 'beam' is a bit further out from the side than I would have liked.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

Thanks for all the info regarding the Labcraft Astro (I have just ordered one).

Out of interest, is there an internal switch on it (I am presuming not) ?

CHEERS


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

Also, I would think there is no need for me to fit a Relay due to the small power draw for this type of light, but I am guessing somewhat. Could anyone confirm this?

Would I be OK to just draw the 12v from an existing light in the 12v system i.e run the + / - supply from breaking into a feed from one of the roof lights? 

I also know on the control panel of our van, that there is a switch already wired for an external light (even though there isn't one fitted). This is adding to my "Relay Confusion" as when I press this switch, I can definately hear a "Relay Click" from the fuse box at the front of the Van. I am unsure of how hard it will be to utilise this as an "aftermarket fit" as I don't want to have to run wiring from the fusebox (where the "Relay Click" eminates from) to the side of the van where I intend to fit the light.

CHEERS


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for all the info regarding the Labcraft Astro (I have just ordered one).
> 
> ...


You are right there isn't. I put a switch on a blanking panel near where the wiring comes though the skin and took a feed from my solar regulator load which happened to be nearby, a lighting circuit would be fine.

Last photo in blog shows light fitted, earlier photo shows switch which matches others used.

>refit blog part 2<


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

We have one that is white and blue its the second one down Here. It turns itself off and on subject to light outside plus you can over-ride turning it off as well.

It says Halogen but am sure its LED ours is anyway.

Greenie :lol:


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

sallytrafic said:


> Ian_n_Suzy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Thanks for the info Frank.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hello,

I fitted the Labcraft Astro LED strip light yesterday. MANY THANKS for the recommendations, it works a treat.

CHEERS.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> Hello,
> 
> I fitted the Labcraft Astro LED strip light yesterday. MANY THANKS for the recommendations, it works a treat.
> 
> CHEERS.


Can I ask? Where did you wire it into? Was it to the switch on your control panel?


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Cronkle,

No, I fitted a small toggle switch (with led light) into an overhead cupboard, directly behind where I fitted the light strip. I decided to put the light in the center of the Awning, just underneath it. It seems to work well.

Cheers.


----------

